# Weekend Flounder Report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging were very good, even with high winds most of the time. Limits in 1-3 hours were the norm, with lots of solid fish in the 15-19" range holding shallow over sand/mud/grass bottom. Water clarity has been excellent, even with higher tides and gusty winds.

*3/2/2018*
I had the Travis M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with ENE winds at 15mph and normal tide levels. We found scattered fish holding on grass beds a little ways off the bank. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10:15pm (3 hours 15 minutes of gigging) The largest fish tonight was 18".

*3/3/2018 - Double Trip*
For the early trip tonight, I had the Steve Y. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were nice, with ESE winds at 10mph and slightly high tide levels. We got on the fish right away over mud bottom. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 7:45 (45 minutes of gigging). Most of the fish on this trip were 16-18". Check out my Facebook page (link below) for some videos of tonight's trip.

For the late trip, I had the Patrick group of 3 onboard, leaving the dock at 10pm. After nothing on our first stop, we found good numbers on our second location. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by midnight. (1.5 hours of gigging) The largest fish on this trip was 19"

*3/4/2018 - Double Trip*
For the early trip tonight, I had the Steve K. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were fair, with SSE winds at 10-15mph and very high tide levels. We got off to a decent start, gigging 5 flounder in the first hour. After making a short move, we found the hot-spot, gigging our last 5 fish for a limit in 10 minutes. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 8:15pm (1 hour 15 minutes of gigging). The largest fish on this trip was 19".

For the late trip, I had the Dustin group of 2 onboard, leaving the dock at 9:40pm. By now, conditions were worse, with South wind at 20-25 and very high tide levels. We worked through the rough water and the wind-ripples to find a few widely scattered fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 11:45pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging)

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 5-8, 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-4, 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

*Check out my Facebook page for daily reports and videos of recent trips.*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

